# Aktualisieren -> HTML- Page



## Generic1 (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Web- Applikation ein paar JSP- Seiten - so weit mal nicht außergewöhnlich.
Wenn ich jetzt auf einer JSP- Seite einen Button klicke, dann wird z.B. neuer Content in die JSP eingefügt.

Nun mein Problem: Es kann machmal vorkommen, dass der neue Content erst dann sichtbar wird, wenn ich auf den "Aktualisieren"- Button des Browsers (Firebox) klicke.
Kann sich das jemand erklären bzw. wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## diel2001 (7. Okt 2010)

In einer Html seite kann nur etwas mit Javascript aktualisiert werden.
Und in deinem Fall musst du AJAX benutzen


----------



## FArt (8. Okt 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt auf einer JSP- Seite einen Button klicke, dann wird z.B. neuer Content in die JSP eingefügt.
> 
> Nun mein Problem: Es kann machmal vorkommen, dass der neue Content erst dann sichtbar wird, wenn ich auf den "Aktualisieren"- Button des Browsers (Firebox) klicke.



Schon mal gegoogelt? jsp refresh - Google-Suche



diel2001 hat gesagt.:


> Und in deinem Fall musst du AJAX benutzen


Wieso das denn?


----------



## Generic1 (8. Okt 2010)

Also dnake schon mal, 
Ich hab jetzt mal:


```
<html>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh" CONTENT="3">
<body>
```

verwendet -> das klappt, aber die Seite wird alle 3s refreshed.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die seite gleich nach dem lade und EINMALIG zu refeshen und dann nicht mehr?
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## fastjack (8. Okt 2010)

Mit JavaScript im body-Element, Event ist glaube ich onload.


----------



## FArt (8. Okt 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Also dnake schon mal,
> Ich hab jetzt mal:
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du dir zwar den ersten, aber für dein Problem ungünstigsten Treffer rausgesucht.
Javascript war schon der richtige Hinweis: JavaScript Refresh Page


----------

